# almost completed HT



## DIYHT1 (Oct 29, 2007)

I thought some'd like to see how my project is turning out. Thanks to this site and it's members I'm almost done with my HT.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Shaping up nicely.... :T


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Looking good...An interesting ceiling/lighting set up..
What are the two circular shapes at the back that aren't illuminated?
Will the front be covered in GOM or the like?


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

Awesome job on the seating stage and lighting! Any plans for additional seating?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Looking' good. I love the rope light under the riser step. I tried to do that, but I ended up making the lip of my step too small and it looked stupid 

Yours turned out great.


----------



## DIYHT1 (Oct 29, 2007)

thanks guys, the circular shapes at the back are can lights that for the picture were turn off, the front will be cover with cabinet woodframes and speaker cloth. The stage is too small to add another row of seats so I'm planning to throw some bean bags in front of couch (for the kids), hopefully santa 'd bring some nice theater chairs!!!! and remote control. Anthony I made the same mistake, lip supposed to be 2'' but I measured wrong and left only 1", still kinda worked. 
Ceiling shaped up that way because of the HVAC, after framing it both side I decided to add a turn to it, I think it doesn't work for the acoustics but looks ok. I'll be adding to the walls some acoustical frames and at the back wall hang a rug or curtains. screen will be hang today and pj. I'll post some more new pics as it progresses. Thanks again guys and thanks to all who have answered my many times dumb questions. 
HD


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

DIYHT1 said:


> the circular shapes at the back are can lights that for the picture were turn off,


Man that's a lot of light in the back!!
If each one of those downlights has a 50W.Halogen globe, thats 400W., and I'm guessing a 100W.in each of the cans..That's a total of 600Watts!!
It must be like a Photo Studio in there when all the lights are on..:whew:


----------



## DIYHT1 (Oct 29, 2007)

Glad to be back, survived the holidays.... old Kenwood Sub died recently, no sound, does any one know if it can be repair. I was pretty happy with it, 100 watts was good enough for me. 

Prof indeed it can get bright if all lights are on, but with dimmers (which are set low) I like how it looks, and yes if I'll get to do another HT I'll have less lights :bigsmile:


----------

